# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  نمونه سوال پایگاه داده

## meysamkarimi

از دوستان کسی نمونه سوالی از پایگاه داده (SQL, Access) داره؟ فارسی باشه

----------


## hamidreza20

سلام دوست عزیز

یه فایل pdf برات میزارم دانلود کن بد نیست . نمونه سوال با جواب فقط در sql
التماس دعا...

----------

